# Samyang releases Mark II's of Cine lenses



## andrewflo (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like Samyang has released Mark II's of many of their Cine lenses according to their official website: http://www.syopt.com/en/product/cine.php







I haven't seen any kind of PR on this. Anyone have any more info?

I also noticed they released a Canon AE version of the 14mm f/2.8 (non-Cine) lens that has slowly started to make its way onto eBay: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAMYANG-14mm-F2-8-ED-AS-IF-UMC-Lens-for-Canon-AE-Mount-/161730497014


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 17, 2015)

From what I read in Samyang site, the only upgrade the old models (such as 85mm) was the position of the rings of focus and aperture to be in the same position in all models Cine lens.


----------



## andrewflo (Jun 17, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> From what I read in Samyang site, the only upgrade the old models (such as 85mm) was the position of the rings of focus and aperture to be in the same position in all models Cine lens.



Good info. I suppose that's a welcomed revision.


----------

